# Right size plot?



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

When planting a plot of flowering plants for bees, What size would be too small to make a difference? I know different plants produce diferently. So, I'm thinking something along the line of mustard/rape or buckwheat. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

A difference in what? Survival of the bees or an attempt to harvest from that plot?

If you are wanting to help them survive I would suggest a feeding station and feeding sugar water. You can supply them much more nurishment that way than planting a yard full of flowers.

Consider how many acres a bee will cover in it's quest for pollen and nectar, it may forage an area of 8000 acres. In our area twenty hives in a yard is about average if you want to have a harvest. Perhaps you are seeing where this is going?

If you have one hive they will still need hundreds of acres to forage from throughout the year. Planted crops in an agricultural area is somewhat different. A crop that has a one month long bloom can support X number of hives, but will not support them for a complete year if you want to take any of the honey.

I have an eleven acre field that I dedicate to the bees. I do get a nice harvest of clover, vetch and sometimes Buckwheat honey from it, but it will not in itself support my yard of bees.

So the answer to your question is many acres.


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

so basicly.. if I catch a swarm or do a cut out during the month of june or later... I will have to feed syrup inorder to have the frames drawn out enough for the hive to make it through the winter. that is pretty much what I was wondering. Last year I did a cutout during the first of June. I had a hard time getting one deep and one shallow drawn out before Nov.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

If you have a good flow you usually wouldn't have to feed, but if you don't or you just want to give them a boost, feeding is a good idea.

Beware there are risks in feeding, especially from other and stronger hives robbing during a dearth.


----------

